# Bellview Smokin for Missions - McCalla, AL



## buckscent (Jan 5, 2012)

We are having our 1st Annual Backyard Cook-Off.  We need teams and KCBS judges, Please PM me for Apps and Rules.  We are raising money to help the orphange we have adopted in Peru as well as our Mission work there.


----------



## sprky (Jan 5, 2012)

cool sounds like a good deal, just way too far for me. Good luck on it.


----------

